# Firewire Mac OSX not mounting Firewire Mac OSX not mounting



## musicmaz (Mar 7, 2005)

Have had this OtherWorld Computing (Oxford Semiconductor) 120GB external drive for over 2 years - love it. While transferring data from G4 with OSX, the system hung and had to be rebooted. Firewire is no longer mounting - on any computer! All data appears to be there (via scan with Data Rescue) but when using Disk Utilities it would not verify due to a " The underlying task reported failure on exit (-9972)" volume check failure.

What next? How do I get this drive to be readable?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

musicmaz said:


> Have had this OtherWorld Computing (Oxford Semiconductor) 120GB external drive for over 2 years - love it. While transferring data from G4 with OSX, the system hung and had to be rebooted. Firewire is no longer mounting - on any computer! All data appears to be there (via scan with Data Rescue) but when using Disk Utilities it would not verify due to a " The underlying task reported failure on exit (-9972)" volume check failure.
> 
> What next? How do I get this drive to be readable?


If you haven't tried this, turn off the computer, unplug everything, including peripherals from each other and from the power source. Replug everything in and Restart.

If that doesn't work, Restart while holding down the P+R+Option+Command/Apple keys. This should zap the PRAM. Sometimes this will work, sometimes it won't.

Good luck.

Houston


----------

